# Saugeye reports



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone been out for saugeye recently 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well yeah maybe alittle!! Everything around is pretty much a mess,now that 1-2" is falling tonight it will be backyard fishing. I would bet best area if you want to fish and have a chance to get something would be Alum spillway since it will either controlled flow or shut down to no flow because of to much water south. We will see the lakes will be open but probably pretty ugly. Good fishing if you get out but be safe out there also.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been out looking. I however have not been finding any.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Alum spillway looked high yesterday. It also looked extremely muddy. Which is a new barrier this year. 
Start looking for current it is getting to be that time.


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

hey geoffoquinn, 
i tried to call you but no answer.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

ya i agree with the current.... the eyes will be heading toward current...maybe in a week or 2 I think if you can find clean water that is not iced over ...anything is possible with this weather???? 

I am still getting the boat out!!


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

I plan on going to Hoover tomorrow fishing for saugeye I will let you know what I get into.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

fishassasin said:


> hey geoffoquinn,
> i tried to call you but no answer.


Sorry man I've got this new phone and sometimes when I pick it up I touch the touch screen and it hits ignore or something. I've been getting a lot of people calling and telling me I have won trips that I never signed up for with out of state area codes so I wrote it off. I think I did see and try to pick up but like I said I hit ignore on accident. I'm spending the weekend with the wife but like I said if I can get out I will. Still feel free to call.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

St. Slippy and I hit Alum Spillway and Hoover the night before last. Alum was prolly better bet although we got skunked. Hoover was high and muddy...i couldn't see my jerk bait farther than 4 inches. Good luck looks like they just shut off the flow at Alum Spillway....luck may change.


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

i have an 812 area code... from indiana geoffoquinn. ill call ya sometime soon.. im off sunday and wednesday. if your available sometime.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Call me both days even though Wednesday is probably better. I may get a chance to sneak out tomorrow. I doubt it though.


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

geoffoquinn said:


> Call me both days even though Wednesday is probably better. I may get a chance to sneak out tomorrow. I doubt it though.


ok gotcha.. not sure if ill got to hoover or alum.. guess ill decide that in the morning when i head out


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys just got back from the spillway at alum and gave it a little over an hr... Notta, water was low. couldnt tell clarity i forgot my flash light. Still a nice nite for end of january,and good to get some fresh air.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I was at Alum Spillway last night didn't catch any eye's of legal size. All of the eye's I caught were 10"-12" size! I did however catch a monster muskie! It measured 46" and 23lbs.! I talked with a couple other fishermen and they were reporting the same size eye's being caught below the spillway.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I actually stopped by for an hour way after dark. Had to drop off a couple things. Tried a jerkbait. Nothing... did however stop and play the game for a bit. Managed two dinks... I mean dinks. They keep getting smaller.
If those Muskie are in there, I highly doubt we will have to worry about the dinks after awhile.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I released the muskie I caught back up in the reservoir so someone else can catch her during the muskie tournament this spring. That won't mean she won't make her way back down stream.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

SlabSlayR said:


> I was at Alum Spillway last night didn't catch any eye's of legal size. All of the eye's I caught were 10"-12" size! I did however catch a monster muskie! It measured 46" and 23lbs.! I talked with a couple other fishermen and they were reporting the same size eye's being caught below the spillway.


Congrats on the nice muskie:B


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank You! That was the largest muskie I have ever caught! I just wish I had remembered to bring the camera along with me so I could have got some pics of it!!! OH well, s*it happens!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

How did you keep her alive long enough to release it back on the main lake? 
Nice work!


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats on the nice muskie!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I just carried her back up to the top and let her go and she took off! Seamed like to me she would survive.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Playbuoy said:


> Congrats on the nice muskie!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thank you!


----------



## JerFisher29 (Jan 27, 2012)

Has anyone been to Griggs Res lately? If so is it fishable under the spillway?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

JerFisher29 said:


> Has anyone been to Griggs Res lately? If so is it fishable under the spillway?


I was there twice this past weekend. Its fishable , but its also very muddy. 

I skunked out both times. Very frustrating.


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

Caught three at Wills Creek Damn....20-23 inches.....The water is shaping up nicely after being flooded for the past three weeks


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Spent 3.5 Hrs at The Griggs Spillway last night between 730-10pm.

Water was higher then I thought , and the color of chocolate.

Lost one S-eye the moment before I was able to net him on a Chartreuse Gulp Minnow Grub. Looked to be of legal size. 

Aside from that I was skunked.


----------

